# ما من أمير أمر أميرا



## Huda

السلام عليكم.
رجاء مساعدتي في فهم العبارة التالية التي قالها عمر بن الخطاب
ما من أمير أمر أميرا أو استقضى قاضيا محاباة إلا كان عليه نصف ما اكتسب من الإثم. 
لا أفهم كيف لأمير أن يعين أمير.
جزيتم خيرا​


----------



## Sun-Shine

أظنه يقصد ب"أمير يعين أميرا" أي واليا أو قائدا
قائدا لجيش أو سرية أو واليا(حاكما) على ولاية


----------

